# Denied a Mexican Fideicomiso



## Michael1964 (Dec 13, 2020)

Has anyone else ever been denied a Fideicomiso?
Background then a question: I have been married to a Mexican national for 21 years whom I met while living in Mexico (Legally), both of our kids are dual US/MXN citizens). I have been working in the Merchant Marine for 30+ years and we were planning on retiring to her hometown in Mexico. 
Full disclosure - I have two arrests in my youth - a trespass for pool hopping incident where damage was incurred and a DWI - nothing younger than 30 years ago. 
I have been a Chief Engineer in the Merchant Marine for more than 20 years and passed many many background checks. I still hold clearances. This was a surprise. 

Before a million suggestions come to just have the wife buy it without the Fideicomiso, that is what we did and the sale was completed. 

I have been told to check with my home country, but do not even know where to start. Has anyone ever heard of this, and if so, any suggestions on the best way to clear it up? Who to contact - FBI, Interpol, SIS, where does the Mexican banking system draw its background checks for the Fideicomiso from?

We received the below note while in the purchase process:
_Por medio del presente quisiera hacer de tu conocimiento que nuestra Institución se reserva el derecho de celebrar la cesión de derechos que se solicita,
Lo anterior en virtud de que, haciendo las búsquedas estipuladas en nuestra normativa institucional, el señor XXXXXX XXXXX aparece marcado en las listas especializadas de su país, se recomienda revisar tal situación directamente con su país.

By means of this I would like to inform you that our Institution reserves the right to celebrate the transfer of rights that is requested,
This is due to the fact that, making the searches stipulated in our institutional regulations, Mr. XXXXXX XXXXX appears marked in the specialized lists of his country, it is recommended to review this situation directly with your country._


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting question. Where indeed do they derive this info from. Obviously you are on some data base for your past arrests but I doubt it would be something like Interpol or the FBI for a DUI and some youthful hijinks 30 years ago. It's not like you murdered someone.

You could start with the US state dept. maybe. I know people who had things like marijuana charges from 40 years ago who had to apply for pardons so they could travel, otherwise they were red flagged and denied entry but I'm not sure what entity they had to go through.


----------

